
9th circuit rules FBI warrant authorizing Tor Browser crack invalid [pdf] - mzs
http://cdn.ca9.uscourts.gov/datastore/opinions/2018/10/23/17-10230.pdf
======
mzs
discussion
[https://twitter.com/bradheath/status/1054797792890228737](https://twitter.com/bradheath/status/1054797792890228737)

~~~
mzs
article: [https://lawandcrime.com/fourth-amendment/court-says-fbi-
run-...](https://lawandcrime.com/fourth-amendment/court-says-fbi-run-child-
porn-site-shouldnt-have-been-used-to-nab-offender-lets-it-slide-anyway/)

